# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  الصداقة

## البركان الهادئ

*الصداقة علمتنا الحب الدافئ الاصيل
 وعلمتنا كيف نتعامل بعفوية وشفافية
 وعلمتنا متي نصفح عن المسيئ الينا 
 وعلمتنا ان يكون لنا قلبا ابيضا كبيرا
 وعلمتنا ان هناك اناس بطعم الشهد زادوا من حلاوة الدنيا بعبيرهم واريجهم الذي نستنشقه كل صباح بل وكل اليوم وكل العمر 
 لكم حبي وتقديرى جميعا فى منتدى مريخاب أون لاين
                        	*

----------

